# auttakaa minua, please



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Hi,

How do I say in Finnish "Help me, please". I know that "ole hyvä" and "olkaa hyvä" mean "you are welcome" as an answer to "kiitos", but how do I say "please"?

In Google I found these two phrases:

1)Olkaa hyvä ja auttakaa minua!
2)Auttakaa minua, kiitos!

Does this do the job?


----------



## sammio

We don't have an equivalent translation for "please" because we don't use similar courtesy words as they do in some other languages. So you can just say _auta/auttakaa minua_ or if you want to be a bit more polite it's better to say _auttaisitko/auttaisitteko minua_.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

sammio said:


> We don't have an equivalent translation for "please" because we don't use similar courtesy words as they do in some other languages. So you can just say _auta/auttakaa minua_ or if you want to be a bit more polite it's better to say *auttaisitko/auttaisitteko minua*.



Haven't gotten to this tense yet but it's probably smth. like _Would __you help me_?


----------



## sammio

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Haven't gotten to this tense yet but it's probably smth. like _Would __you help me_?



Yes exactly.


----------



## akana

I've seen several instances (all translations, as I remember) where _pyydän_ is used as a translation of "please." I know this usage is not at all common, but I was wondering if it would sound very odd to hear someone use such an expression?

_Odota! Pyydän! Haluan kysyä sinulta jotakin._


----------



## hui

> _Odota! Pyydän! Haluan kysyä sinulta jotakin._


To me, that translates back to English: _Wait! I beg you! I need to ask you something.
_


----------



## sammio

True, and yes, it would sound very odd.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Would _auta*pa* minua _be more or less polite then _auta minua_?


----------



## Hakro

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Would _auta*pa* minua _be more or less polite then _auta minua_?


Yes, it's less polite. It's mostly used when the other person has no chance to refuse.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Thank you... These intonation particles are a bit tricky...

Could you think of any English equivalent?


----------



## Hakro

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Could you think of any English equivalent?


Maybe "Now, give me a hand!" (without "please").


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Yes, it's less polite. It's mostly used when the other person has no chance to refuse.



When you say "has no chance to refuse", which of the following types of situation did you have in mind?

1) _Jos pysähdymme keskustelemaan asiaa me kaikki kuolemme -- autapa minua!_

2) _Kukapa meistä kahdesta on pomo -- sinä vai minä? Autapa!_
_Kukapa meistä kahdesta uhkaa toista tuliaseella -- sinä vai minä? Autapa!_


----------



## sunflour

Tässä pätkä aihetta käsittelevästä artikkelista Isosta suomen kieliopista, §  1672, (http://kaino.kotus.fi/visk/sisallys.php?p=1672):


"Liitepartikkeli _-pA_ toimii edellistä selvemmin sosiaalisesti katsoen ylhäältä alaspäin. Tavallisimmin partikkeli liittyy vähäpätöisiin, kasvoja uhkaamattomiin toimintoihin kuten tarjouksiin sekä toisaalta (esim. lapsia) komenteleviin tai hoputtaviin ilmauksiin (b).


 (b) – Tulepa hetkeksi tänne! (k) | – Kuuntelepa nyt! (k)  | Muistelepa tarkasti. (k) | Voikaapa hyvin. (k)  | Tulkaapa katsomaan! (k) | _Vilkaisepa_ nimiä. Näyttääkö mikään ikään kuin tutulta? (k)  | No _tulepa_ nyt peremmälle. (P)

Toinen, merkitykseltään hieman edellisestä eroava melko yleinen käyttö on lukijoille osoitetuissa kehotuksissa, joissa on jokin mentaaliverbi (c). Retoriseksi huomion kohdistimeksi on kiteytynyt _arvatkaapa_-alkuinen kysymys (d).

(c) Mutta _kuvitelkaapa_ itse tätä Uudenkaupungin autotehtaan johtajaa tuulitunneliin. (l)  | Typeryksiä löytyy Suomestakin, _katsokaapa vaikka_ suurinta osaa nettailevia peruskoululaisia. (E)  | – _Ajatelkaapa_, että esimerkiksi 20 000 eurolla saataisiin kirjasto koko Mosambikin maakuntaan. (E)


(d)_ Arvatkaapa mitä_. Tämä kaikki otettiin uusiksi kuvaruudun ääressä eilen illalla. (l) | _Arvatkaapa_ vaan olisiko tämä episodi melko kova sana huomisessa Iltalehdessä? (k)  |  _Arvatkaapa_, kävikö Timo lohduttamassa Halvaria epäonnisen karsinnan jälkeen. No ei käynyt … (E)"


----------

